# Hyges



## PFM (Nov 11, 2013)

GH is undoubtedly the most subjective drug. I know one user with zero sides at 8iu's and another running 2iu's making Test Deca gains. My experience is: if GH works use it, if it doesn't why bother, but that's going to be another thread when I get some more info.

My first Hyge experience was a blood test, I wasn't impressed, but another buddy sent me some vials and I used Hyges with no real sides, thus no results. That was spring this year.

I am now running from a 200iu kit of teals/ 8iu vials and my hands are killing me on the same dose as Rips, my dreams and leathery are marked. IDK if Hyges are inconsistent, but as of now they are top shelf.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 11, 2013)

Same shit happened to me


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 11, 2013)

Been hearing that they have been inconsistent the last few months. Which is ****ed because I am a die hard Hyges guy. The only source that is legit is the .com.cn. 

I have run both the 100iu brown tops and the 200iu teals. Both have been fantastic and I had zero sides. 

Watch out for knockoffs right now on the Hyges as well. Tell tale sign is the pinwheel being fatter and the exp dat having periods in between the year/month/date. 

I am currently running rips at 4iu a day just to switch it up. Loving them so far and no sides to speak of. Like my Hyges they came directly from the man so they are both gtg.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 11, 2013)

All them brands proved to be inconstant but with Rip's they get stronger not weaker.

I tested great on Hyge's gave PFM a vial from the same kit and he tested crap on them then we did it with Kefei's and the opposite happened.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 11, 2013)

My friend and I both took the teal hyges and enjoyed them.. Strong sides and less bloat then rips.. 

However I will be switching back to rips in a couple if weeks


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 11, 2013)

Same-same. Hyges at present, back to Rips around the first of the year. For me, not much noticeable difference with sides or efficacy.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 11, 2013)

i loved hyges.....prolly going back to them soon.


----------



## bronco (Nov 11, 2013)

Hopefully I'll get to try some hyges in a few months. Havnt ran any GH yet


----------



## j2048b (Nov 11, 2013)

bronco said:


> Hopefully I'll get to try some hyges in a few months. Havnt ran any GH yet



Nor have i but DAMN IT I WANT TO! My issue has always been cost... Along with any other supplements etc.... And everything else in life im not sure how u guys can afford the stuff... But once i get the cash in... Im gonna get some and see how it goes

Nice thread pfm!


----------



## Azog (Nov 11, 2013)

I should have mine any day now. Anxious to see if I drop some water once I switch from Rips to Hyges.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 11, 2013)

Azog said:


> I should have mine any day now. Anxious to see if I drop some water once I switch from Rips to Hyges.



I didn't and when I went back to Rip's I cleary felt a strenght difference in the 2 with Rip's being stronger.

Keep in mind my Hyge's tested 34.8 and Rip's 66.9 so I can not compare the 2 with one testing 2x the strength, it depends on the batch I got a great on on both at the time.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 12, 2013)

PFM said:


> GH is undoubtedly the most subjective drug. I know one user with zero sides at 8iu's and another running 2iu's making Test Deca gains. My experience is: if GH works use it, if it doesn't why bother, but that's going to be another thread when I get some more info.



I really wish you would do one big thread on GH.
Including your various experiences with it and your thoughts.

So much good information scattered.
Really would be nice to have one big GH thread.

.02


----------

